# Barre Chords



## raptordigit (May 6, 2009)

I'm curious about those of you who have experience of having played more than one accoustic on a regular basis.

Do you find making bar chords easier on one accoustic than another? I know all guitars have their own sound so I'm more interested in the clearness of the chord.

I like my guitar but still have difficulty with the full 'F' chord....F#, etc. Even after lots of practice they still don't have a clear sound. 

It might be 'me' rather than the guitar but any advice appreciated on brands of guitars and the ease of bar chords

thanks


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

You have to check your action, maybe it's a bit high? As you practice things will et much easier and you'll find yourself using barre chords alot! It's way easier for some things.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Generally the 1st position F (open or barre) chord is a tough grip. Especiallly if your a beginner or haven't played for a long time. The shape I find works well for players having a hard time is this:The numbers in black. optional


---------1-------
---------1-------
------------2----
---------------3-
---------------3-
---------1-------
The first fret (F) on the high E string might be tough for you, but it isn't really needed to get the chord to sound right. Also, try using your thumb on the first fret (F) on the low E. Hope this helps.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Acoustics generally have heavier gauge strings. Depending on your guitar, sometimes the combination of heavy gauge strings, and a high action, can make playing any chords much harder. If its a decent quality acoustic, you might be able to get the action adjusted a little lower, or go with a lighter gauge string. Has the guitar had a setup?


----------

